# I Am Confused....



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX Doug? Camper Andy? Oregon Camper??? I am seeing owner under names other than Doug's. Did I miss something somewhere???


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There are some things that man (or woman) was not meant to know.................................


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> PDX Doug? Camper Andy? Oregon Camper??? I am seeing owner under names other than Doug's. Did I miss something somewhere???


Opps! Little glitch there...

Without getting into it too much at the moment, CamperAndy and Oregon_Camper are assuming "Co-Administrator" roles to help me out with the forum. Ownership has not changed. More details soon.

In the meantime, I apologize for the confusion.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. Thanks for pointing that out Doxie, I hadn't noticed that "Owner" tag under Andy and Jim names. we will fix that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, I'm thinking Andy and Jim were quietly taking over.....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, so the request for massive amounts of beer that Andy and Jim were requesting me to send to them so I could be a "productive member of the boards" really isn't needed? Phew!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TexanThompsons said:


> Oh, so the request for massive amounts of beer that Andy and Jim were requesting me to send to them so I could be a "productive member of the boards" really isn't needed? Phew!


I thought I told you to keep that quiet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TexanThompsons said:


> Oh, so the request for massive amounts of beer that Andy and Jim were requesting me to send to them so I could be a "productive member of the boards" really isn't needed? Phew!


Oh, it's definitely still needed!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie doesn't miss a trick.


----------

